# Why have beagle dogs bad reps?



## Abbica (3 Mar 2009)

I can't believe that, I asked in the misc section are pocket beagle dogs very energetic as we wouldn't get one if it was as away at work all day and I have basically got the RSPCA committee on my back. I am a huge dog/animal lover and have never lived without one in the house but moving into my own house now, hence the enquiry. Cruelty discusts me.  

So, because we work all day (my husband will go home at lunch), you state we can't own a dog even though it will get loads of love off us in the evenings and weekends. So, basically, anyone who works two jobs in a household, which most couples do, you can't own a dog, even though it will have a large pen and kennel. Get a life. Dogs are overloading kennels at the moment because people are abandoning or leaving animals at the side of the road because they can't afford to keep them due to finances or moving away. I am sure a wee dog in a kennel would love to come to our home instead. Anyway, we will see what the kennel experts advise re care when we go to see about a dog.


----------



## truthseeker (3 Mar 2009)

*Re: Why have beagle dogs bad reps? why was it closed*

So you think that leaving a dog, an animal that is by nature a pack animal and craves company, alone all day long 5 days a week is not cruel?

I disagree. I would LOVE a dog, but I know it wouldnt be fair to a dog in my home as myself and my partner both work mon-fri, 9-5. In fact, if you contact the DSPCA they will tell you that they do not recommend people who have living/working arrangements like that to get a dog as it is unfair on the animal.

You may love dogs but I dont know if you understand them if you think that leaving them alone that often is ok.


----------



## ney001 (3 Mar 2009)

*Re: Why have beagle dogs bad reps? why was it closed*

Yup, I have to agree with you.  I have two dogs and three cats and we both work all day.  We put in an awful lot of effort with the dogs mornings,evenings and weekends as a result and we tend to keep them in with us in the evenings when we're in the sitting room (guilt probably).  Anyway, point is it's not an ideal situation to be working all day and for the dog to be on it's own but you can make it work and as op said, it's better than having a lot of dogs in the pounds. We have two dogs so they do keep each other company which helps.  

Re beagle dogs I don't know a lot about them but I do know that they can get quite lonely if left on their own so probably not the best choice for your situation.  Beagles are very willful as well and I know from a friend that had one that they were quite difficult to train, that said they are fairly passive animals.  I wonder would you consider something like a greyhound?, not a popular choice I know but great animal, require very little exercise and very gentle/passive??

Best of luck


----------



## truthseeker (3 Mar 2009)

*Re: Why have beagle dogs bad reps? why was it closed*



ney001 said:


> Yup, I have to agree with you. I have two dogs and three cats and we both work all day.


 
Different situation when the dog has company during the day in the form of another dog (pack member).

People need to realise that a dog requires a committment and responsibility, walks and exercise twice a day, company, mental stimulation, good living conditions etc...

Ney001 - I disagree that greyhounds need very little exercise, they need as much as any dog, walks twice a day plus off leash exercise.

There has been a recent thread where someone suggested restraining a dog in a garden on a spike and chain! I honestly dont know where ignorance ends and cruelty begins.

OP - have you done any research into dog behaviour and needs?

Incidently - you will be hard pressed to find a shelter who will rehome a dog with people who wont be there all day.


----------



## Caveat (3 Mar 2009)

*Re: Why have beagle dogs bad reps? why was it closed*



ney001 said:


> I wonder would you consider something like a greyhound?, not a popular choice I know but great animal, require very little exercise and *very gentle/passive??*


 
 Really? Not at all in my experience.

BTW, broadly agree with _truthseeker._


----------



## ney001 (3 Mar 2009)

*Re: Why have beagle dogs bad reps? why was it closed*



truthseeker said:


> Different situation when the dog has company during the day in the form of another dog (pack member).
> 
> People need to realise that a dog requires a committment and responsibility, walks and exercise twice a day, company, mental stimulation, good living conditions etc...
> 
> ...



Quote from this website:

http://www.dog-breed-facts.com/Breeds/greyhound.html

Greyhounds are sensitive, loving, gentle and obedient dogs. These hounds make wonderful family pets and get along very well with older children and other larger dogs. Because of his hunting heritage, he will chase small dogs and cats. This breed is gentle and quiet and prefers peace and quiet. Young children and toddlers can be too rough for the touch sensitive Greyhound. These hounds don’t need long exercise sessions as they have lots of speed but not too much endurance. After they mature, these hounds turn into couch-potatoes. The breed is intelligent and can be fairly easy to train because they are so co-operative. Training must be done with sensitivity and gentle patience to enhance the confidence of the breed. Greyhounds do best with experienced owners. If given sufficient exercise this breed can even adapt to being left alone during the day.



I have a book at home about every breed of dog which is why I know greyhounds are a good choice!.  

All due respect Truthseeker, no dog owner is going to be perfect - it's not always possible to walk a dog twice a day even if you are at home!   What you can do is provide a good home, clean bed, good healthy food and regular exercise as well as lots of attention and love.  Owning a dog is not an exact science, usually it's trial and error, you don't have to stick to a regime of two walks a day etc - regular exercise and common sense will do.


To the OP, I don't think Beagle suits your purposes - can be very destructive if left alone, I would definitely consider getting two dogs together for the reasons stated above.


----------



## TreeTiger (3 Mar 2009)

*Re: Why have beagle dogs bad reps? why was it closed*



Abbica said:


> So, because we work all day (my husband will go home at lunch), you state we can't own a dog even though it will get loads of love off us in the evenings and weekends.


A relative of mine had a dog that he and his wife loved to bits in the evenings and weekends.  But it drove the neighbours crazy barking all day long and it turned into a very aggressive animal.  A dog lover myself, it was dreadful to see what had been a promising pup go off so badly.  The dog lived for about 12 years and spent most of it wandering around the back garden alone.  I think that is a cruel way to treat an animal.



Abbica said:


> So, basically, anyone who works two jobs in a household, which most couples do, you can't own a dog, even though it will have a large pen and kennel. Get a life.


If you have lots of space perhaps you would consider getting two dogs rather than one so that they have company during the day.  That said, you will then have a problem if for some reason they don't get on with each other.



Abbica said:


> I am sure a wee dog in a kennel would love to come to our home instead.


Well most places wouldn't give you one.  From :
"We are often asked if it is possible to adopt a dog if the prospective owners work full-time and the dog would have to be left alone all day. The answer is usually no. This is because we do not recommend that a dog should be left alone for longer than four hours at a time."


----------



## ludermor (3 Mar 2009)

*Re: Why have beagle dogs bad reps? why was it closed*



truthseeker said:


> There has been a recent thread where someone suggested restraining a dog in a garden on a spike and chain! I honestly dont know where ignorance ends and cruelty begins.



i know plenty of farmers who tie their dogs up at nighttime. Would call them cruel at all.


----------



## ney001 (3 Mar 2009)

*Re: Why have beagle dogs bad reps? why was it closed*



TreeTiger said:


> If you have lots of space perhaps you would consider getting two dogs rather than one so that they have company during the day.  That said, you will then have a problem if for some reason they don't get on with each other.




I think this is the best option, it is possible to get sibling pups which may eliminate the problem of them not getting on.  However, pups at home on their own is not a good idea, they do need constant training! I have two dogs, one is 5, the other is 2, they don't have any problems getting on, never did so I guess it depends on the breed of the dog, you will really have to do your homework - Beagles definitely not a runner!


----------



## ney001 (3 Mar 2009)

*Re: Why have beagle dogs bad reps? why was it closed*

I also know a number of people who do this in rural areas, mainly because dogs tend to roam and hunt at night.    Don't like it myself, I think you should have adequate fencing/housing for the dog at night.


----------



## truthseeker (3 Mar 2009)

*Re: Why have beagle dogs bad reps? why was it closed*



ney001 said:


> All due respect Truthseeker, no dog owner is going to be perfect - it's not always possible to walk a dog twice a day even if you are at home! What you can do is provide a good home, clean bed, good healthy food and regular exercise as well as lots of attention and love. Owning a dog is not an exact science, usually it's trial and error, you don't have to stick to a regime of two walks a day etc - regular exercise and common sense will do.


 
I agree - the optimum is walks twice a day plus off leash exercise, but deviating from this should be considered the exception rather than the norm, to start off at the outset with a plan to leave a dog alone all day in a 'large pen' is not putting the thought into the responsibility that comes with an animal.
It really depends on personal circumstances, if a dog is being mentally and physically stimulated by being with people all day who play with him and throw a ball etc... then he may not need so much 'formal' walking.

Not to detract from your long quote but I wouldnt take much stock in random webpages - check out the DSPCAs website and their section on Lurchers (greyhound crosses), they recommend the same amount of exercise as any dog, as do the staff in Kerry Greyhound Connection - who are a great resource for rehoming greyhounds and lurchers with years of experience. In my personal experience I find them to be 'couch rockets', 23 hours a day asleep on the couch and then madly running around for a half hour twice a day - lovely dogs actually, very gentle with kids as well - although some of the larger ones may be too big for someone without experience to take on.


----------



## truthseeker (3 Mar 2009)

*Re: Why have beagle dogs bad reps? why was it closed*



ludermor said:


> i know plenty of farmers who tie their dogs up at nighttime. Would call them cruel at all.


 
I would. And I would report them for cruelty also.


----------



## ludermor (3 Mar 2009)

*Re: Why have beagle dogs bad reps? why was it closed*

I suppose it depends on what the dog is there for, if they are farm dog they are not going to be in the house so will be used to control animals for security at night. Generally they would have decent decent shelter to the sides of house/shed but would be tied to something to stop them wandering/attacking animals at night.
Is it cruel? i really don't know, the dogs seem content happy!


----------



## ludermor (3 Mar 2009)

*Re: Why have beagle dogs bad reps? why was it closed*



truthseeker said:


> I would. And I would report them for cruelty also.


You would be very busy in the countryside so. 
Can i give you a scenario, a farmer has a dog who is a bit 'mad' and runs about all over the place when loose.What would you suggest he does? Put the animal down? Send to the pound? Lock him in a shed?


----------



## gillarosa (3 Mar 2009)

*Re: Why have beagle dogs bad reps? why was it closed*

Seconding Ney's point about Greyhounds, one of the dog charities - maybe PAWS - have a re-homing policy for the many, many retired Greyhounds in Ireland and actually send them to Denmark as I think as its nearly impossible to find good homes for them here and they are considered good pets for working families there. They are described as '60mph Couch Potatoes' so if an owner can take them to a park once or twice a day where they can get a run in they will happily sit at home for the rest of the day. This was on the regular dog adoption slot on the TV3 morning show, sorry I can't remember the Charity name but they are based in the midlands and have or had a weekly slot on the show.


----------



## truthseeker (3 Mar 2009)

*Re: Why have beagle dogs bad reps? why was it closed*



ludermor said:


> You would be very busy in the countryside so.
> Can i give you a scenario, a farmer has a dog who is a bit 'mad' and runs about all over the place when loose.What would you suggest he does? Put the animal down? Send to the pound? Lock him in a shed?


 
Keeps him in a suitably fenced in area when not working.


----------



## ney001 (3 Mar 2009)

*Re: Why have beagle dogs bad reps? why was it closed*



truthseeker said:


> I agree - the optimum is walks twice a day plus off leash exercise, but deviating from this should be considered the exception rather than the norm, to start off at the outset with a plan to leave a dog alone all day in a 'large pen' is not putting the thought into the responsibility that comes with an animal.
> It really depends on personal circumstances, if a dog is being mentally and physically stimulated by being with people all day who play with him and throw a ball etc... then he may not need so much 'formal' walking.
> 
> Not to detract from your long quote but I wouldnt take much stock in random webpages - check out the DSPCAs website and their section on Lurchers (greyhound crosses), they recommend the same amount of exercise as any dog, as do the staff in Kerry Greyhound Connection - who are a great resource for rehoming greyhounds and lurchers with years of experience. In my personal experience I find them to be 'couch rockets', 23 hours a day asleep on the couch and then madly running around for a half hour twice a day - lovely dogs actually, very gentle with kids as well - although some of the larger ones may be too big for someone without experience to take on.




Okay, Paws website recommends a couple of short sprints a day, again specifying that greyhounds are not an endurance animals.  In my experience they do not require the same amount of exercise as other dogs and if your garden is big enough they could sprint there.   Exercise aside they are a good choice of dog to have around the home.   There are dogs out there who can adopt to being left at home, particularly if somebody pops in during the day as OP stated her husband would be doing.  I have been a dog owner all my life and I have to tell you it's not always black and white, sometimes you have to make exceptions and sometimes the dog has to fit in around your schedule but that's life, if you miss a walk on a Monday, do it on Tuesday!.  Relax, have fun with your dog and above all enjoy.  Re the pen, I was initially told when I got my dog (which was a rescue dog as well) to put him into a large pen during the day so that he wouldn't be destructive - dogs with a lot of space tend to be more destructive!.  The pen would have to be a large one, and to the OP I would recommend a kennel and large dog run rather than a pen.  Quite honestly, I think the dog would be fine once you choose the correct type of dog, visit him during lunch and exercise regularly.


----------



## ney001 (3 Mar 2009)

*Re: Why have beagle dogs bad reps? why was it closed*



ludermor said:


> You would be very busy in the countryside so.
> Can i give you a scenario, a farmer has a dog who is a bit 'mad' and runs about all over the place when loose.What would you suggest he does? Put the animal down? Send to the pound? Lock him in a shed?



No offense but no farmer I know would keep a dog who is a 'bit mad'!


----------



## truthseeker (3 Mar 2009)

*Re: Why have beagle dogs bad reps? why was it closed*



ney001 said:


> Okay, Paws website recommends a couple of short sprints a day, again specifying that greyhounds are not an endurance animals. In my experience they do not require the same amount of exercise as other dogs and if your garden is big enough they could sprint there.


 
Youd need an enormous garden, these animals are the second fastest land mammal, they could cover huge ground in seconds.



ney001 said:


> Exercise aside they are a good choice of dog to have around the home.


 
Couldnt agree more.



ney001 said:


> There are dogs out there who can adopt to being left at home, particularly if somebody pops in during the day as OP stated her husband would be doing.


 
Disagree, different if the dog has another dog for company but long days penned up alone not good for any dog.



ney001 said:


> I have been a dog owner all my life and I have to tell you it's not always black and white, sometimes you have to make exceptions and sometimes the dog has to fit in around your schedule but that's life, if you miss a walk on a Monday, do it on Tuesday!. Relax, have fun with your dog and above all enjoy.


 
As have I and I agree you have to make exceptions, but there are some non negotiable things - like not leaving a dog alone every day for long periods of time as a 'norm'.


----------



## truthseeker (3 Mar 2009)

*Re: Why have beagle dogs bad reps? why was it closed*



ney001 said:


> No offense but no farmer I know would keep a dog who is a 'bit mad'!


 
Was thinking that myself actually


----------



## ney001 (3 Mar 2009)

*Re: Why have beagle dogs bad reps? why was it closed*



truthseeker said:


> Disagree, different if the dog has another dog for company but long days penned up alone not good for any dog.
> .



OP has specified that husband will be home at lunch time to dog, so if that's true then dog will be on it's own for four-five hour periods - I don't think that's unacceptable.


----------



## ludermor (3 Mar 2009)

*Re: Why have beagle dogs bad reps? why was it closed*



truthseeker said:


> Was thinking that myself actually



I know a lot of mad farmers!


----------



## ney001 (3 Mar 2009)

*Re: Why have beagle dogs bad reps? why was it closed*



ludermor said:


> I know a lot of mad farmers!



You must be from Longford so!


----------



## DavyJones (3 Mar 2009)

*Re: Why have beagle dogs bad reps? why was it closed*

OP, I also, would love to have a dog, but I work alot as does my wife so I don't think I could give it the care it needs. It is a massive responsibilty to take on so put the romantic idea to one side and be true to yourself. If your happy you can cope, go for it.

A mate of mine has a house on a one acre site, he put that electric underground system in, it's where the dog wears a collar and it beeps followed by a short shock if the dog wonders to close to the boundary, it has been a great success in keeping the dog on the property and giving him loads of room to move around during the day when he and his wife are out.
He did however find that the dog was a bit sad, even though they spent loads of time in the evening together. He got a second smaller dog and the two of them have great craic together during the day.
It may be wise to consider you may need a second dog in the future.

best of luck.


----------



## truthseeker (3 Mar 2009)

*Re: Why have beagle dogs bad reps? why was it closed*



ney001 said:


> OP has specified that husband will be home at lunch time to dog, so if that's true then dog will be on it's own for four-five hour periods - I don't think that's unacceptable.


 
Depends on how long the lunch time is and if it really materialises......

Still could be alone for two very long stretches twice a day. 

Course the real issue here is that people (like me) may be on saying 'oh dont do that, shelters wont give you a dog to do that' etc.... but if OP goes to private breeder and buys a dog there is no one to ask after the welfare of the animal.

No suggesting OP is intent on being nasty to a dog - but it is an issue that people go and get dogs from places that dont care what happens to the dog after its been paid for.


----------



## ludermor (3 Mar 2009)

*Re: Why have beagle dogs bad reps? why was it closed*



ney001 said:


> You must be from Longford so!


bit further west than that but no less mad.


----------



## Abbica (3 Mar 2009)

*Re: Why have beagle dogs bad reps? why was it closed*

Hi, I have no intention of conning the system or been cruel at all. I am going to a dog pound because I want to at least give one of their little faces a home. I won't get a beagle as you answered my suspicions, I can just ask the kennel people and see what they say. 
But I do understand what you are all saying, perhaps two wee dogs would be better, its just at mums house, she is usually at home and I don't really see the harm in having a large pen to run around all day in, kennel when it rains, in at 5.15 every evening in front of the fire. Perhaps two little dogs, perhaps terriers (fantastic personality) might suit. Will see what they say.


----------



## bullbars (3 Mar 2009)

*Re: Why have beagle dogs bad reps? why was it closed*



truthseeker said:


> There has been a recent thread where someone suggested restraining a dog in a garden on a spike and chain! I honestly dont know where ignorance ends and cruelty begins.


 
We do this with one of our dogs as he cant be trusted, once the tether is long enough and he cant wrap himself around anything its no harm.

A pocket beagel dog isnt that big so a few hours on its own each day in a decent siized run + kennel to shelter in would be alright. Exercise in the evenings is a must in this instance obviously. Our dogs are out all day every day these days so walks arent as big a deal. When they were home alone for a few hours each day they were walked every evening, and that included a long stint off the leash and often a good swim.


----------



## Ciaraella (4 Mar 2009)

*Re: Why have beagle dogs bad reps? why was it closed*



Abbica said:


> Perhaps two little dogs, perhaps terriers (fantastic personality) might suit. Will see what they say.


 
I adore terriers and have one myself (with another cross breed) but beware! you need to make sure you're garden is escape proof. Terriers (ie jack russell style) are very mischievous and clever so can get bored easily. Our terrier has gotten to the roof of the shed, ended up in next door neighbours garden, also made it to top of 7 foot aviary and one night had to be pulled out from the bottom of the neighbourhood electricity box. She's brillaint craic and i wouldn't change it for the world but she does require alot of attention and play, and that's with having another dog to play with during the day.

It could be worth your while to see if the DSPCA etc have two dogs that need homing together that would be past the puppy years.


----------



## Abbica (4 Mar 2009)

*Re: Why have beagle dogs bad reps? why was it closed*

Hi, I know, we always had terriers/jack russells at our home house, I love them, they are great craic especially the mungrels, just my husband wants a beagle but I think I will bounce it on the head, terriers seem more robust to me anyway. I was going to go for an older dog anyway, around 1 if possible, as pups sell quick anyway, plus with the new house, the kennel will have them potty trained already. Will probably, if allowed, get a brother & sister or something like that, that are used to each other, get on.


----------



## Ciaraella (4 Mar 2009)

*Re: Why have beagle dogs bad reps? why was it closed*

Mongrels are definitely a better option imo, they are far less likely to suffer from health issues that can be related to certain breeds of pedigree dog, and as far as i'm concerned they have much better characters. Also as someone previously said beagles are very much pack dogs and would probably not do as well by themselves.


----------



## truthseeker (4 Mar 2009)

*Re: Why have beagle dogs bad reps? why was it closed*



bullbars said:


> We do this with one of our dogs as he cant be trusted, once the tether is long enough and he cant wrap himself around anything its no harm.


 
I dont understand what this means, its the owners responsibility to ensure that an area in which a dog is kept is safe and free of anything that the dog cant be 'trusted' with. I agree that its safe to tether a dog for short waiting periods, but the suggestion I referred to was to actually keep a dog in a back garden this way - as his normal way of life.


----------



## truthseeker (4 Mar 2009)

*Re: Why have beagle dogs bad reps? why was it closed*



Abbica said:


> Hi, I know, we always had terriers/jack russells at our home house, I love them, they are great craic especially the mungrels, just my husband wants a beagle but I think I will bounce it on the head, terriers seem more robust to me anyway. I was going to go for an older dog anyway, around 1 if possible, as pups sell quick anyway, plus with the new house, the kennel will have them potty trained already. Will probably, if allowed, get a brother & sister or something like that, that are used to each other, get on.


 
Two dog will definitely sort out the loneliness issue, if you mean 'pound' when you refer to 'kennel' then dont expect them to be house trained, they are not always depending on the circumstances in which they were found. Be aware also that older dogs from pounds can have behavioural problems from being 'institutionalised' that you may need to work on.
Litter mates are definitely a good idea for ensuring the get along with each other, I know our local shelter often houses 2 existing pals together if possible and would be delighted to have both homed together.

Depending on where you get a dog they are likely to do a home inspection, so you should have your set up ready in advance to show your intentions.


----------



## Paulone (4 Mar 2009)

*Re: Why have beagle dogs bad reps? why was it closed*

Lots of decent advice here and viewpoints of all sorts. Whatever the OP decides to do, it is important to avoid the situation where a dog is behind a side gate barking at everything that passes because it is home alone and bored. I've encountered this several times in large housing estates and it strikes me as incredibly selfish of the owners to keep often big animals locked up in postage stamp gardens all day.

I had a dog once and it would take a lot to convince me to get one again. It was like having a child...  except I didn't have any children and my life was not set up for kids. The dog suffered, I suffered and it was a great relief all round when it went to a new home - it was great to know that it would have all-day company in the new set up.

I think that you can only really suck-it-and-see with a dog. Their personalities can be so strong and unique that it may be the situation that one will not settle and another will.

Another thing that was said to me was that an older dog would be better choice, less exercise and more tranquil, but that went down like a ton of  lead with the partner in case 'the dog might die soon'.

I rationalised that if the pounds are full of unwanted animals and the motivation is to give one a home, then the older, seemingly 'less desirable' dog could be a better choice for someone who hasn't as much time.


----------



## Abbica (4 Mar 2009)

*Re: Why have beagle dogs bad reps? why was it closed*

I hear you about the older dogs as they are the ones that really pull on your heart strings but like your partner, I would also fear they would die soon. You get so attached to a dog, and in a way, it is like a child, but when they die it is like a small death in the family. After our last dog died I was in bits, we all were, but our new little terrier is full of life & fun, so you do get over it eventually, because they can be replaced which seems sad but it's true. Probably why they are looking to clone dogs now using the old dogs DNA!!!


----------



## UptheDeise (4 Mar 2009)

*Re: Why have beagle dogs bad reps? why was it closed*

What really annoys me is people getting dogs and not known the commitment that's involved. Some people I know have dogs that are locked up in the back all day long. I absolutely love dogs... after all they are not judgemental and don't care how you look .. lols.... I look like a cross between Freddie Kruger and the serial killer out of Silence of the Lambs... anyhow do I have a dog? No, becuase I simply can't commit to it at this moment in time. Mind you didn't the serial killer have a dog?


----------



## Yoltan (5 Mar 2009)

Abbica said:


> So, because we work all day (my husband will go home at lunch), you state we can't own a dog even though it will get loads of love off us in the evenings and weekends.


 
I doubt vey much that if you and your husband are working all day that your dogs will be the main priority in the evenings. 

I just don't get people that lock their dogs in gardens all day long. Exactly what do they get out of it??


----------



## Ciaraella (5 Mar 2009)

If you're commited to your dogs in the evenings and weekends that's a great life for a dog. Realistically most households are empty during the day but a walk before work, a walk and a play in the evenings and alot of walks and attention at the weekends is plenty, as most posters are saying the commitment and time involved cannot be underestimated.


----------



## truthseeker (6 Mar 2009)

Yoltan said:


> I doubt vey much that if you and your husband are working all day that your dogs will be the main priority in the evenings.
> 
> I just don't get people that lock their dogs in gardens all day long. Exactly what do they get out of it??



Couldnt agree more, what about the shopping/cleaning/eating/sleeping/chores/socialising etc that people have to do of an evening when they work full time? Realistically how much time would you be giving to a dog?


----------



## dewdrop (6 Mar 2009)

I feel many old and not so old people living alone would be delighted if they got the attention which some posters feel should be given to  dogs. I  fully agree dogs need company and attention but it can be overdone. Incidentally if OP has children he might consider getting two dogs in case one of them passes away which can be very emotional experience both for the kids and the owners


----------

